# Galle Getroffen



## marvin schreiber (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe gestern am Forellenteich Marklohe geangelt.
Ich habe dort eine "ziemlich" große Forelle gefangen. Da ich noch nicht soviel Erfahrung habe mit dem Ausnehmen habe ich vermutlich die Galle getroffen..ist das schlimm?!
Aus dem Anus kam ein gelber Saft raus (Urin?)
Die galle sitzt ja eigentl. soo bei der Leber, aber der gelbe saft war ganz hinten soo beim Darm
bitte helft mir, ich habe die forelle trtozallem sehr sauber gemacht, also bestimmt 5 mal neu abgespült
mfg


----------



## sundangler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

Wobei sollen wir dir helfen? Wenn du die Galle wirklich getroffen haben solltest dann kannst du den Fisch zwar essen aber er wird bitter schmecken. Gründliches spülen hilft da meißt nicht.


----------



## marvin schreiber (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

Habe ich denn die Galle getroffen?
Ich weiß es nicht!


----------



## Fanne (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

hi marvin ,

richte dir die forelle deines beliebens an und verzehre sie,

falls du wie oben beschrieben einen bitteren geschmack feststellen solltest, mach die mülltonne auf und hau sie wech , 

nur so weist du ob du die galle beschädigt hast und gallensaft ausgetreten ist, 


anders kann man das glaub ich nicht  schreiben ,


es sei den du weisst 100% das das kleine gallenblässchen kaputt war  beim ausweiden  

gruss


----------



## Steinadler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

woher sollen wir denn wisen ob du die getroffen hast ^^ ...... wenn die gelbe flüssigkeit auch vorne war würd ich mal ja sagen astonsten vielleicht darmflüssigkeiten oder so aber musst ja selber wissen wo du rein geschnitten hast oder ?


----------



## marvin schreiber (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

Als ich die Forelle unten am Bauch aufgeschnitten habe war nur dort Gelbe flüssigkeit.
Borher als ich die forelle abgestochen habe habe ich eigentl. nur das Herz getroffen da die forele sehr stark geblutet hat.. ich denke mal das ist irwie Darmenflüssigkeit..
hoffe ich1^^


----------



## olafjans (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

Ich hab das auch schon paar mal beobachtet. Ich glaube, dass ist verdaute Forellenpaste oder sowas, aber eher keine Gallenflüssigkeit.

Und ob der Fisch wirklich so bitter ist, wenn man die Gallenblase erwischt sei mal dahingestellt. Ich hab schon Leute erlebt, die ihren Fisch ausgenommen haben, als wären sie Freddy Krüger. Die haben auch ein ums andere mal die Gallenblase erwischt, aber keiner von denen hat irgendwas davon erzählt, dass er den Fisch nicht mehr verzehren konnte, weil er zu bitter war.


----------



## Pfandpirat (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

Die Galle sitz bei unserem heimischen Süßwasserfischen immer im vorderen Bereich, nahe der Leber. 

Was da in der Nähe des Weidlochs ausgetreten ist, spielt doch (hinsichtlich der Galle) keine Rolle.


----------



## marvin schreiber (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

Super vielen dank
jetzt habe ich es
die forellen waren mindestens eine tag in dem see, da der PAchter die Forellen erst eine stunde später reingesetzt hat als ich die forelle gefangen habe
das kann sen
danke!!!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

äh? er hat die Forellen eingesetzt NACHDEM du sie gefangen hast???

Naja also wenn das Zeug hinten raus kam ist die Galle eher unwahrscheinlich. Im zweifelsfall hilft schnüffeln wenns eklig bitter stinkt wars die Galle.


----------



## marvin schreiber (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

ja nachdem ich die forelle gefangen habe xD
der teich ist ein bisscchen unorganiesiert
aber da sind dicke osschis drinne über 60 cm
der gelbe sft hat nicht gestunken


----------



## Steinadler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

...


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

Bei Zuchtrefos hatte ich das auch öfters besonders wenn sie Mais im Magen hatten..also keine Aufregung wenn du sie beim Ausnehmen gleich gut ausspülst macht selbst eine getroffene Galle nichts aus.


----------



## marvin schreiber (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Galle Getroffen*

echt
och dann ist ja gut,....^^
danke
hat jmd noch tipps wie man am besten forellen fangen kann ich angeln iwie immer nur 1^^
köder nehmen wir bienenmaden oder künstliche maden -bienenmaden


----------

